# NYC Mu hauls :)



## Chelsea (Jun 1, 2005)

MAC Pro:

20 screw top jars and 5 lids
2 empty pigment jars
2 small sifters
moistly lipgellee
rayothon lipglass

MAC Flatiron:

2 263 brushes (one for my mom)
2 moistureblend concealer (ditto above)
wonderstruck lipglass
beaute lipglass
flash of flesh lipglass
rich ground fluidliner
blush palette
shale pan e/s

bloomingdales:

tartleette lipglass
blue peep fluidline
coco pigment
hanae mori butterfly perfume and body cream in the tub (YUM)

Sephora:

nars smudge brush
nars orgasm lipgloss
sugar pink sheep bag
sephora bronzer brush
pink sugar bath fizzies
4 sephora grapefruit body butters
amor amor eau fraiche
stacked style enchantress
paul and joe shimmery face powder thing with a cat on it (looks like e/s) it's a shimmery peach
UD mullet glitter liner
UD lengerie and galoshes
evian spray mister trio
cargo yukon e/s
paul and joe shimmery pressed face powder
pout foundation
pop beauty glitter stick in teal
alison rafeale concealer and blush sttick for my mom
one of the sephora brand small nail polishes
hard candy cheekies in girly

duty free:
3 JT set with pamplemousse, mangue, and fraise

lancome outlet:
biotherm deodorant
biotherm mini lipgloss set
lancome body delisse cream
biotherm dry skin cleanser
lancome sorbet juicy rouge (free)

CCO:
two clinique quick eyes (mom again)
mac shimmergold skinshimmer
mac joyberry lipglass

VS:
tutti dolci lemon merengue body cream

duane reid:

PF bronzer, e/s trio, and baked blush
apt 5 e/s quad
loreal voluminous full definition mascaras (3)

cosmetics market:
5 loreal airwear concealers $3 each
simmer jt $7!
spring fling jt $7!
Stila peach and posey shine lipglosses $3 each!

Lush:
one bath bar and around 9 bath bombs



dear lord that took forever to type. I probly forgot stuff too lol


----------



## Onederland (Jun 1, 2005)

tell me how you like the smudge brush!!!


----------



## Liz (Jun 1, 2005)

whooooaaaaaa. nice haul! i'm very curious about how much it cost. lol


----------



## roxybc (Jun 1, 2005)

/\ Me too, how much did that all cost?  


You MUST post pics!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't even know what it cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mom paid for it all (put it on her cc - I am paying her back). I dont WANT to know!!! and thats just the mu I got a crapload of clothes and twelve pairs of shoes!


----------



## Liz (Jun 1, 2005)

oh god! that must have been nice!!! was this shopping spree for anything special?


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 1, 2005)

nothing special... just on holidays


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow GREAT haul!!! I wish I could go on a shopping spree like that! How long were you in NY for?


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 1, 2005)

**falls over**


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_








 Wow GREAT haul!!! I wish I could go on a shopping spree like that! How long were you in NY for?_

 

2 weeks.


----------



## Bianca (Jun 1, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice haul Chelsea


----------



## roxybc (Jun 1, 2005)

*PICS!!!!!!*


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_*PICS!!!!!!*_

 
Ooh!! Yeah!!

We need some pics!!


----------



## nannycam (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow!!  
Beaute and Tartlette are 2 of my fave glosses!

I love the Paul & Joe items that you bought!  They are some of my fave!

Thanks for sharing, and please share some pics of the Moistly lipgelee when you get the chance!!


----------



## mj (Jun 3, 2005)

i also vote for pictures!  that is such an awesome haul.  i am so jealous of you right now!  <3


----------



## HotPink (Jun 4, 2005)

Yay! NYC is so much fun.  I was just there over Memorial Day Weekend.  Here is what I got.

MAC:
Shimmermint shadestick
Mangomix shadestick
Gorgeous Gold e/s
Steamy e/s
Flashmode l/g
NW25 Studio Fix Foundation
Medium/Dark Blot Powder
#209 Eyeliner brush

Sephora:
Cargo Pago Pago lipgloss duo
Cargo Bella Bella lipgloss duo
Cargo Shangri-la e/s
Smashbox Zoom e/s
Nars Orgasm blush
Benefit Bad Gal Lash Mascara

Lush:
Buffy the Backside Slayer
Youki-hi Bath Bombs
Rockstar Soap
Alkmaar Soap
17 Cherry Tree Lane Soap
Narcotick Shower Gel
Flying Fox Shower Gel

and

Non-cosmetic related, but still pretty frickin cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coach:
Scribble Stitch Hobo Bag
Scribble Stitch Wristlet

I love NYC


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 7, 2005)

I've got that little sugar goat clutch. soo cute & great for a night out when you don't want to carry a whole purse!


----------



## thenumberdevil (Jun 7, 2005)

wowza... what is this cosmetics market place? where? it sounds awesome.


----------



## selina (Jun 7, 2005)

Where is the CCO that you went to? Do you remember? 

Did you go the Cosmetic Market on 39th and 5th?

but that is a GREAT haul!!! Didja do any clothes shopping too?


----------



## roxybc (Jun 7, 2005)

Pic's dammit pics!!  :twisted:


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 10, 2005)

I want your Mom.  Great buys!  I want a trip like that. <grin>


----------

